# How does one cope or handle working in the same area?



## Please Help Me! (Feb 18, 2011)

I would like to request input from any and all that can.

How does one cope or handle working in the same area with the SO that I left 3 weeks ago? We both work for the same educational institute. We work in the same building, same open floor plan area, different departments though. We work the same general work schedule.

This relationship did not have any sort of infidelity in it! I lived in a seemed truth! SO thought, assumed, made up, conjured, fabricated that I was doing things with numerous women! I never did anything like this to damage our relationship while we were together(10-11 years)! Her insecurity, jealousy, untrusting, paranoid behavior kept rising up throughout the years! All this culminating these past 6 months!

I left the house that we shared 3 weeks ago. I was able to live at my families house during this time. I have been able to take the last 3 weeks off from work with the option to extend this time. I am thinking about going back to work after next week, 4 weeks total. Since my departure, I have had NO contact with her. She has not made any attempt to contact me. She wasn't in or isn't now in a extra relationship with someone else. Nor am I in another relationship, never wanted to in the first place.

I am about to go into an environment that I don't know the rules or how to handle or cope with working with or around the woman that I truly wanted to spend my whole life with!!!

I truly wish for your input or suggestions on this matter? I respect each and everyone of us on this helpful board, as we are going through some pretty difficult individual situations that we didn't even think would happen to us!

Thank you for your time,

Please Help Me!


----------

